# 2 does due in January I think its almost time



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

And ive already started to check them daily lol. And i might be getting a doe next weekend which is also due in January. They all are due in the first half of the month. Daisy was bred first then Oreo like 4 days later. And the new doe was bred and due around the 12th. If you remember Oreo was my pygmy/Nigerian that was bred by the full size lamancha. Not my fault.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Good luck! I hope they all come out beautiful and with easy kiddings. You have some very pretty goats there!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

I agree.... they are very nice goats...and coming along nicely.... happy kidding.. :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Pretty does...love their markings. :thumb: Good luck with the kiddings...keep us posted!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Can't wait for photos!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Thanks I love pretty markings on a goat. My plan is to have nothing but pretty spotted or paint marked milk goats. Guess growing up with with dads black Angus cattle business i got tired of solid color anything. Though i would like to find a light golden colored buckskin doe solid or not. Check out my Facebook page you can see some of my other goats. Though most will be sold this summer in hopes to afford a Nigerian doe or 2.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Oreo has some stuff hanging of her. Being its dark and it look like there was alot of hay on it i could not tell color. Is it normal to see discharge up to a month early? 
I lost the exact date of the breeding but i think it happen the second week of August. Maybe the first week of August but i don't think so.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Ok doing my research it looks like this is the mucus plug. My guess she will go very close to the new yr.


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

aww hope you have some nice flashy doelings.  Yep, the mucus plug is likely what you saw on Oreo.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

:thumbup: :hi5:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

sorry just realized i move some pics around and deleted the links to the pics. 
So far Oreo looks the same and she is still discharging stuff from time to time. Daisy looks like her belly keeps growing down instead of out. I wish i did not lose the info on breed date. But at least im almost positive they cant go before Christmas. I might be getting the new doe this Saturday. I might try to go get some better pics


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Well Today is the day i will be getting Ink will be changed to Izzy. She is due January 6th.








and this is daddy to her baby or babies








Hopping for color but im betting on black but a spotted one like daddy would be ok.
In case your wondering he is pure Nigerian she is a Pygmy/Nubian hoping for twins at least as her sis had quads this summer.


----------



## Jessaba (May 13, 2010)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Congrats...we also have some girls due in january...and got 3 more this week that are also due in jan. Happy kidding to you :kidred:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

I got her last night. She barely has a belly bump. But the lady said thats what her sis looked like and she gave them quads. And she swears we will get quads. Guess we will see. You can kind of see a top view of her on my FB page. She would not hold still so not the best pic. Unless she is hiding babies im thinking twins at the most. But she is built like a tank must be the pygmy in her. 4 week tell due day for her. So know the waiting game for 3 does begins


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Izzy/Ink is very pretty!! Congrats!  :kidred:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Very nice.... :thumb:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Ok i totally remodeled my photo bucket albums so all the links are not there now. But here is a link to my photo bucket goat album i made it public so anyone can see my goats past and present.
http://s45.photobucket.com/albums/f58/mamato1/goats/
Here is some updated pics of how there progressing. 
Oreo








December 1st








December 14th
Izzy








October 24th 10 weeks from what the owner said








December 14th
And Daisy's pic i took got deleted will need to take 1 today again O go checkout fb i put closeup pics of them on there. I think Oreo might be the first to kid as she is looking pretty ready i just cant believe she will make it to the new yr. Of coarse i know this is all part of the doe code. :laugh: Making me think she is ready lol.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does doe in January*

Coming along nicely..... :thumb: :hi5:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does doe in January.. Is she bred?*

That is the question im asking myself about Izzy. I look at Oreo her pooch is swollen and open, ligs are very soft hard to find im thinking 2 weeks tell she kids. Daisy pooch looks to be opening and swelling, ligs are soft but i can still fill them maybe 3 weeks tell kids. then i look at Izzy very tight closed pooch looks not bred ligs are still hard as pencils. Pics are bad i know but from what you can see does Izzy look bred or sound bred? Or maybe she is bred for a later date. This will be her first kidding but This is daisy's first and she looks like she is getting ready. And Daisy is slowly working on a utter i don't see a utter at all on Izzy. 








Oreo








Daisy








Izzy








Izzy


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

*Re: 3 does doe in January Is Izzy bred?*

Hi, add a "pooch test, please", to the subject line. Somebody will come help with that. I'm not sure about those, but, I've been trying to get better at it with my little herd.

I'm with you, I'm not sure Izzy looks bred...certainly not due soon...watch for her to come into heat again. Sometimes if I'm not sure I measure girths, then check again in a few weeks. lol.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3 does doe in January Is Izzy bred?*

Thanks ive been debating on going over to the kidding Koral and asking and giving them a link here but i was not sure if that's ok. Ill add the "pooch test, please. Thaanks


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3 does doe in January Is Izzy bred?*

Ive been trying to get better pics but with it rainy and yucky she stayed in the barn. O well time will tell. On a side not Oreo's ligs are ether gone or i did fill something but its deeper then what im used to filling them. I really think she is supper close to kidding. But she is still eating and acting normal. But i did put her in the kidding pen tonight. I thought they were not supposed to go tell after Christmas at the earliest. :hair: No rest for me tell she kids And i know she will keep me waiting lol.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: 3 does doe in January Is Izzy bred?*

This is SO exciting... Keep us all up to date! Cant wait for more baby pics!!! 
BTW... very cute goaties!


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 3 does doe in January Is Izzy bred?*

Well Izzy was in heat today flagging the buck. So i put the buck and her together. She at first was chasing him around and head butting him so im not sure they did anything. But i did go back out and look and i seen some stuff on her hopping she is bred. Fingers crossed May 20th we will have babies. Kind of mad i got a un bred doe but o well.
Oreo's ligs are back and weather is nice for the next 7 days so i guess it will be a bit before any babies are here.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in January Izzy is in heat*

Still waiting lol. Daisy has suddenly started filling her utter and her ligs are softening. Right know Oreo and Daisy ligs fill about the same. Trying to guess who goes first. Oreo has really got a belly bump going maybe twins know. Would hate for a single as i had to pull her last one as he was to big. And she is close to the size. 
Oreo December 23








Daisy has changed her belly get closer to the ground but i can get a good belly pic of her. Hoping for twins for Oreo would love to get 2 does or a doe and buck and Daisy will probably have a single hoping for a doe from her Im guessing they will still go to the first of January.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does due in January Izzy is in heat*

:hug:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

*Re: 2 does due in January How much longer????*

Daisy has sunken in hips ligs that come and go a very full filling udder she pretty much lays around all day. And she has been like this for days :hair:. The weather has been great highs in the 60 perfect weather to bring a baby into this world. Monday is a full moon hopping that will help her go into labor. If Not Wed we have nasty cold weather coming in and im betting shes holding out tell then. 
We all have are bets down whoever dates she kids on or closest to get to name the babies. For Daisy My DD picked Saturday hubby picked Tuesday and i picked Sunday for Oreo DD picked Sunday hubby picked Wed and i picked Tuesday.
Here is Daisy laying on my back step which she has not done since summer so she acting different to.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

*Re: 2 does due in January How much longer????*

Hoping for a happy kidding... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Shhhhh dont say anything to loud but i think Daisy is almost ready. No goo but her udder has doubled in size and very tight ligs fill like there gone. And she who i managed to tame down and will let me scratch her daily does not want me touching her. She almost runs from me if i get more then 3 ft of her. So i got her in the a kidding pen. Got my figures crossed for happy healthy babies soon.
Here is the a pic i took Thursday the 5th









And today could not get closer with out her running


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

Well...I'm thinking that with the above pics that Izzy either isn't bred or isn't far enough along for me to be sure.

Daisy's udder growth in just a couple days could mean that you will be seeing kids by the end of the week.


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Daisy kidded will put pics in Birth Announcements. That was the worst kidding yet for me . But so far everyone is ok go here to see and here about the kidding.
viewtopic.php?f=51&t=27596


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

I think Oreo is close her ligs fill like there gone. She has a long rope of mucus coming out and her bag is tight. Prying for a GOOD birth this time would like a doe but if mom can have a easy birth thats all i care about. Im so nervous im just trying to keep myself calm myself.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am praying... it goes well.... ray: 

good vibes... on a happy and healthy delivery.... :thumb: :hug:


----------



## TiffofMo (Jan 10, 2011)

Oreo kidded quick and easy think its a buckling will post pics and info in a bit


----------



## Stephanie (Sep 29, 2011)

Congrats!!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh that is wonderful... :hug: :thumb:


----------

